# Have you ever been on a Cruise on a large Liner?



## Bretrick (Nov 21, 2021)

Where did you go?
I have only been on one. As an 18 year old in 1980 I went on the Fairstar out of Sydney to the Fijian Islands. 
The ports of call being, The Capital, Suva, on the Island of Viti Levu. Savu Savu, on Vanua Levu Island. 
Lautoka, Nadi, (pronounced Nandi), Port Vila, Island of Vanuatu, Noumea, on the French Island of Grand Terre.


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

Yes, hated it - all those people thinking they are at a cheap holiday camp in Costa del Sol or some other sea side place in Spain. No, will not go again, we love our boat or train.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 21, 2021)

It wasn't exactly a cruise, but we went to Hawaii early in the 40s on the Lurline. Hundreds of sailors and marines, and we were among a handful of dependents. At that time there certainly weren't any floor shows or other interesting things going on. No 24-hour buffets for sure. I don't remember the name of the ship when we returned stateside, probably another Matson line ship. Again, no floor shows or interesting things even though the war was over by then, and we were still fed powdered milk, powdered eggs, Spam, and other, um, tasty treats

Since I've been an adult? Nope


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2021)

I've never been.  From all I've see on them on the news and in advertisements, I have no desire to be on a huge ship that is overloaded with people.  To me, that would be a nightmare, not enjoyable.  I have considered taking a smaller cruise to Alaska, but that would be it.  I don't like crowds, and a vacation to me is quiet and relaxing, maybe romantic and a bit adventurous.  They seem to be like a noisy floating amusement park, not my style.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 21, 2021)

We took a one week cruise from Florida to the Bahamas a few years ago.  It was kind of interesting, and we did a lot of sight-seeing at the various stops it made.  However, we really don't have any desire to take another such "vacation".


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

Yes.  We've sailed on the larger ships, but recently we prefer the smaller ships with a higher level of service.  450-700 passengers.  It is one of the best ways to see new destinations.  We've been to Greece, Italy, Sicily, Croatia, England, The Netherlands, Vietnam, Thailand, Cambodia, Alaska, etc.  We couldn't have afforded to visit all these countries otherwise.  On the smaller ships, we've alway met interesting well-traveled people, some of whom we've kept in touch with over the years.  One couple we met on our Asia cruise visited Dallas and we had dinner together.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Yes.  We've sailed on the larger ships, but recently we prefer the smaller ships with a higher level of service.  450-700 passengers.  It is one of the best ways to see new destinations.  We've been to Greece, Italy, Sicily, Croatia, England, The Netherlands, Vietnam, Thailand, Cambodia, Alaska, etc.  We couldn't have afforded to visit all these countries otherwise.  On the smaller ships, we've alway met interesting well-traveled people, some of whom we've kept in touch with over the years.  One couple we met our Asia cruise visited Dallas and we had dinner together.


That's fun when you can maintain friendships like that and they come to visit you!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 21, 2021)

In 2019 I went on what was supposed to be a family reunion cruise aboard Celebrity. Unfortunately it was planned on such short notice that 99.9% of our family members, spread across several states, couldn't make it. Despite that disappointment, I really enjoyed the cruise. We went to Bermuda and stayed there the entire time. The service, the dining, shows and activities were all wonderful aboard the ship. In fact, I enjoyed my time on the ship more than the sight seeing. It was hot (July) which made walking around more tiresome.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bermuda is beautiful, isn't it?  It is so clean, and the beaches are amazing (although probably not in July).


----------



## MrPants (Nov 21, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've never been.  From all I've see on them on the news and in advertisements, I have no desire to be on a huge ship that is overloaded with people.  To me, that would be a nightmare, not enjoyable.  I have considered taking a smaller cruise to Alaska, but that would be it.  I don't like crowds, and a vacation to me is quiet and relaxing, maybe romantic and a bit adventurous.  They seem to be like a noisy floating amusement park, not my style.


Actually, it all depends on the cruise line you choose and the size of the ship. I've been on many cruises (more than 20 for sure). Never thought I'd like it but it's a great way to get a little taste of many places in a short period of time and the food is always superb on board! 

Your itinerary and length of cruise makes a big difference. I prefer smaller ships (500-900 people) and longer cruises (10 day +). You get mostly older seasoned travelers and you avoid those who just want to party their brains out.
Most of my cruising has been in the Caribbean but I've also done the Med., Hawaii, Tahiti, Panama Canal and South America. 

The Alaska cruises are great from what I've heard. Most would be a week I expect and you won't get the party people on that sort of cruise. 

The ship in the background here is a Paul Gaugin ship - 330 passengers - perfection in paradise


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 21, 2021)

I've always wanted to go to Tahiti on Paul Gaugin.  Bucket list!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 21, 2021)

When my daughter lived in Oregon we took a road trip across country from New Jersey and then went on a cruise to Alaska before visiting her.. 
I was bored silly.  The shows were not that great and the food was the same day after day at the buffet.
The hubby and I are not drinkers and the night life didn't interest us.
I enjoyed the road trip 100 times more than that cruise,
Never again.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 21, 2021)

Hubby and I have been on a number of cruises. The first was a Pacific cruise in the Leonid Sobinov. The crew and hospitality staff were all Russian and the entertainment staff were English. It was during the Cold War and was a rather unique experience, but very enjoyable.  We joked that should the Cold War suddenly turn hot we would all find ourselves  transported to a Soviet port. Luckily the temperature was cooling at that time.

Since then we have taken cruises in Australian waters and around SE Islands to our north and several more to the pacific islands. We've enjoyed river cruises on the Murray and the Nile and a Mediterranean cruise to Greek Islands.

These holidays are ideal for seniors with limited mobility and there is plenty of amusements and entertainments to choose from. Moneywise, they can be very good value.


----------



## Shero (Nov 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I've always wanted to go to Tahiti on Paul Gaugin.  Bucket list!


The Islands of Tahiti, French Polynesia is a collection of so many islands, although not really possible to see all of them, a good way to enjoy would be to go on a cruise on a small yacht and island hop. Something you will remember for the rest of your life!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 21, 2021)

I went to a wedding on one of the huge ones while it was docked. The wedding was before general boarding. I'm claustrophobic and couldn't imagine it filled with people.  I visited one of the interior staterooms and would've had a panic attack had I not known I was about to leave the ship.

Would love to go on a Viking Ocean Cruise of the Baltic Sea.  Each stateroom has a veranda which would take care of the claustrophobia issue.  At capacity, they have about half the passengers of a comparable sized ship, so that's a win!


----------



## bowmore (Nov 21, 2021)

I have been on 47 cruises, On one as small as 49 pax cruising the Inner Hebrides of Scotland, to much larger ships. My first cruise was on a crummy Princess ship in a tiny cabin to Alaska, where it rained almost every day.
I finished cruising with a flourish in a new Princess ship in a suite on an 11 day Alaskan cruise. The story is below.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 22, 2021)

I was on a smaller cruise ship; it was called a, "dinner cruise".  This was in Hawaii.  All I remember is that I was sick as a dog due to the motion.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've never been.  From all I've see on them on the news and in advertisements, I have no desire to be on a huge ship that is overloaded with people.  To me, that would be a nightmare, not enjoyable.  I have considered taking a smaller cruise to Alaska, but that would be it.  I don't like crowds, and a vacation to me is quiet and relaxing, maybe romantic and a bit adventurous.  They seem to be like a noisy floating amusement park, not my style.


I heartily agree...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I went to a wedding on one of the huge ones while it was docked. The wedding was before general boarding. I'm claustrophobic and couldn't imagine it filled with people.  I visited one of the interior staterooms and would've had a panic attack had I not known I was about to leave the ship.
> 
> Would love to go on a Viking Ocean Cruise of the Baltic Sea.  Each stateroom has a veranda which would take care of the claustrophobia issue.  At capacity, they have about half the passengers of a comparable sized ship, so that's a win!


Apparently river cruises are a different kettle of fish to those huge  partying cruise ships


----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes. A one week cruise to St. Thomas and St. Maarten with the family. Had calm seas and a wonderful time. Ship: Freedom of the Seas.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Apparently river cruises are a different kettle of fish to those huge  partying cruise ships



The Baltic Sea cruise I want to do is Viking Ocean, not Viking River.  Same company but very different boats.   The Viking Ocean cruise liners are considered "small ship" compared to the mega Princess, Carnival and the like but they're much larger than the river boats.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> I've always wanted to go to Tahiti on Paul Gaugin.  Bucket list!


You won't be disappointed, that's for sure  Not the cheapest cruise but good value overall with few passengers and top notch service. Not to mention going to I think it was 5 or 6 Islands. I stayed a few days before the cruise at the Intercontinental Resort just outside Papeete. Beautiful (not cheap though).

(Bora Bora in the background)


----------



## Nathan (Nov 23, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've never been.  From all I've see on them on the news and in advertisements, I have no desire to be on a huge ship that is overloaded with people.  To me, that would be a nightmare, not enjoyable.  I have considered taking a smaller cruise to Alaska, but that would be it.  I don't like crowds, and a vacation to me is quiet and relaxing, maybe romantic and a bit adventurous.  They seem to be like a noisy floating amusement park, not my style.


Sailing on a giant cruise ship loaded with people never sounded appealing to me.   I _do_ like water craft, spent 3 years as an engine crew member in the military(Army, _believe-it-or-not)_.    I used to enjoy ocean fishing trips on commercial sports fishers(85+ ft. or better); not sure if you can fish from a Carnival Cruise ship...?


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 23, 2021)

I have traveled the world for decades but never been on a cruise.  I would like to go but wouldn't be caught dead on a Disney Cruise nor one of those monster cities on the water with 5,000 plus passengers.  I guess for me, small is more.  I wonder if a "single" cruise would be fun?  I'd like to try that; when they rid of all those masks; if they ever do?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Sailing on a giant cruise ship loaded with people never sounded appealing to me.   I _do_ like water craft, spent 3 years as an engine crew member in the military(Army, _believe-it-or-not)_.    I used to enjoy ocean fishing trips on commercial sports fishers(85+ ft. or better); not sure if you can fish from a Carnival Cruise ship...?


Yes, I like water craft too.  When young my father had a broad beamed wooden sail boat with no sails, just an outboard motor.  He took us out on the bay often, sometimes the waters got rough in the afternoon and he headed back home.  They made me sit under the poop deck for protection from the splash of the waves.  I was the youngest.  I loved it.  My husband and I have gone out on sport fishing boats by the Oregon coast, Ling Cod and Rockfish.  Yeah, it's the people, not the sea that turns me off.  I never heard of anyone fishing on a Carnival ship, I doubt they can.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 23, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> ....Ling Cod and Rockfish.


You're speakin' my language!


----------



## Gaer (Nov 23, 2021)

Hahaha!  A BARGE ship off Alaska, to Seattle.  Slept on deck.
(I'm not much for luxury)


----------



## Nathan (Nov 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Hahaha!  A BARGE ship off Alaska, to Seattle.  Slept on deck.
> (I'm not much for luxury)


"Luxury" is highly over-rated, I'm sure you had the time-of-you-life.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> "Luxury" is highly over-rated, I'm sure you had the time-of-you-life.


Felt like a female Jack London!  But, i never wanted to leave Skagway!


----------



## Shero (Nov 23, 2021)

A lovely cruise for some to consider, if like me you do not like the floating hotels is the Vienna to Budapest river cruise, by Viking.


----------



## bowmore (Nov 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> "Luxury" is highly over-rated, I'm sure you had the time-of-you-life.


Sorry, when you get to our age, we look forward to luxury. That was why we flew Business Class, with lay flat beds on trans Atlantic flights.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2021)

I don't remember it very well.  I was just a little girl.  My mom along with her girl scout troop took us on Lake Erie for a lake cruise.  It was a liner called the Aquarama.  I vaguely remember going up a ramp of sorts and that's it.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2021)

When I was 9, my mom took me all over Europe to visit her brothers & sisters.  We spent a week on the Queen Mary.
I think it took us to Cherbourg.  Then it was a long train ride to Paris, where her sister lived.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 23, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> Have you ever been on a Cruise on a large Liner?


*No!*  And never want to!


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> When I was 9, my mom took me all over Europe to visit her brothers & sisters.  We spent a week on the Queen Mary.
> I think it took us to Cherbourg.  Then it was a long train ride to Paris, where her sister lived.


I've toured the Queen Mary in Long Beach and have even stayed onboard for a sales meeting.  What a classic ship with so many nice touches, but now so run down because the company who owns it doesn't have the money to keep it up.  IMO you were lucky to have experienced it!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 23, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Queen Mary in Long Beach


I went to a conference there once also.  Enjoyed it, but tied to the dock is the only way I'd do it.


----------



## Jules (Nov 23, 2021)

Our first cruise we were uncertain if we’d be bored.  Not for a minute and so much fresh air and great meals.  We went to the dining room for breakfast and dinner.  Lunch was a light buffet.  Some people seemed to live for eating pizza, burgers, etc and never went to the dining room.  We only did four ocean cruises.  The Panama Canal one was the most interesting.  Just prior to Covid we considered a Mediterranean cruise.  That won’t be happening now.

The river cruise from Budapest to Amsterdam was exceptional.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 24, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Sorry, when you get to our age, we look forward to luxury. That was why we flew Business Class, with lay flat beds on trans Atlantic flights.


Oh yeah, flying is a much different story....Business Class/First Class is such a welcome luxury!


----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 24, 2021)

I've only been on one cruise and that was back in the late 80's on a Cunard ship (can't remember the name) to Alaska....It was a fun trip, I went with two friends.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 16, 2022)

Went on a Carnival cruise with the grands several years ago. Almost 5000 passengers. Meh.  Enjoyed the excursions for the most part, but ship was crowded, food lines were nuts, not my thing. But we took a Viking cruise to the Mediterranean  and it was fabulous. 950 passengers, no lines, great service, good food.  Loved it.


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2022)

My first cruise was one of the last sailings of the old Queen Elizabeth in 1967.  We passed near the old Queen Mary at sea, going in the opposite direction.  There was much horn hooting and firing of sky rockets.  It was definitely a different experience than modern-day sailing.

I've sailed on midsized and large ships since then and loved them all.  I can't wait till it's "safe" to sail again.  I am jonesing for a sail.

I love the big ships with lots to do and see and all the places to explore.  If I want peace and quiet, I'll stay home where it's plenty peaceful and quiet and it doesn't cost me a penny.  On vacation, I want hoop-la and excitement and people to meet.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 10, 2022)

We went on a cruise on a large ship in the Caribbean.  In every port the tourists overwhelmed the locals.  It carried 4000 passengers.
On a different cruise the ship carried 1400 and it was a far better experience.  Bigger ain't better.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 3, 2022)

bowmore said:


> Sorry, when you get to our age, we look forward to luxury. That was why we flew Business Class, with lay flat beds on trans Atlantic flights.


What cost for business flight?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 8, 2022)

A few years ago BBC Scotland showed a documentary about the cruise ships and passengers who visited the Shetland islands.

Pre Covid, cruise ships used to stop at Lerwick (the only town in the Shetland islands, with about 7500 residents) as it has deep natural harbours. When the monstrous cruise ships unloaded their passengers the town was briefly overrun.  You may think that this was good for the local economy, but not so.  Most of the passengers were on a 'full board' basis, so they returned to the ship for their meals, and apart from some specialist jewellery shops, local businesses didn't receive much trade.  One person who did a roaring trade was the man who ran the bus company and ferried people from the ship to town.  Charity shops also benefited from the ships crew, looking for bargains in clothing.

There were some amusing incidents like when a group of passengers asked where the caught the bus to Edinburgh.  They could not quite understand that Edinburgh was a 300 mile flight away, because they were supposed to be in Scotland.  Another passenger had totally lost track of place and time by asking  "This is Dublin, isn't it?"


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes, people on cruise ships and tours can be pretty dumb!  Those that generally travel by themselves are, on the other hand, pretty smart because they study up on accommodations, restaurants, transportation, maps and what to see.  Yes, those on tours think that people in Poland use roubles for their currency.  I'm not saying everyone on a cruise or tour is a bit on the dumb side but I'm saying that when you have a ship with 5,000 passengers not all of them are "bright eyed and bushy tailed."


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 8, 2022)

I have been on several cruises Bahamas, Mexico and Belize. Absolutely love, love, love!!!  A great way to see different countries and just being on the ship is so much fun.  I’m reluctant now with Covid.  Hope to go again someday!!!


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm leaving on March 13 on Holland America's new Rotterdam to the Caribbean.  The ports are pretty lame and I lived in Florida for many years so the Caribbean has little appeal but I'm going for the cuisine and evening entertainment.  Their BB King's Blues Club and Lincoln Center music venues are second to none.  Also, the ship is beautiful and is not a mega-ship.  I just need to get away from today's news and enjoy a few days of being pampered.


----------



## MrPants (Mar 8, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I'm leaving on March 13 on Holland America's new Rotterdam to the Caribbean.  The ports are pretty lame and I lived in Florida for many years so the Caribbean has little appeal but I'm going for the cuisine and evening entertainment.  Their BB King's Blues Club and Lincoln Center music venues are second to none.  Also, the ship is beautiful and is not a mega-ship.  I just need to get away from today's news and enjoy a few days of being pampered.


You'll love it! If you haven't been away since Covid  screwed up travel, there'll be what I can only describe as a relief of finally getting back to something (travel) that seems somewhat normal. Last time I was on the Rotterdam was before it's most recent refurbishment. I tend to like H.A. as the clientele is 'mature' and as you pointed out, it's a smaller ship with fewer people. 

Enjoy!


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPants said:


> You'll love it! If you haven't been away since Covid  screwed up travel, there'll be what I can only describe as a relief of finally getting back to something (travel) that seems somewhat normal. Last time I was on the Rotterdam was before it's most recent refurbishment. I tend to like H.A. as the clientele is 'mature' and as you pointed out, it's a smaller ship with fewer people.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you!  I actually retired from the umbrella company that owned Holland America and Seabourn so I have sailed on both many times.  We sailed on Seabourn in the Greek Isles last September and loved it because the Greeks were so welcoming to tourists due to the slowdown of tourism due to Covid.  

We have also sailed on Holland America, aboard the Koningsdam.  This new Rotterdam is a brand new ship, in the Koningsdam footprint, so I can't wait!  I see you are a world traveler so we will have to PM some time!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 9, 2022)

It still seems like my idea of hell.  It's bad enough catching the ferry from UK to Europe (at an extortionate price) and I'm always glad to disembark and be driving on solid ground.   I suppose it's what you like - having everything laid on - food, accommodation, entertainment etc..
but we've always enjoyed just going where we pleased with no set plans.

The thing that struck me about many of the passengers portrayed in the BC programme, was that they seemed unsure of where they were or what to do, but the ship was their 'happy place' that they could retreat to.  I noticed similar things when I worked in Hamburg and the cruise ships arrived. Hoards of tourists wandering around looking slightly bewildered.  I wonder id they were given any sort of briefing beforehand, or just left to wander.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 14, 2022)

Went with the fam on a Carnival cruise. Way too many people, over 4000 passengers. But our Viking cruise to the Panama Canal had only 900. Much better, but also a lot more spendy.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 14, 2022)

I have cruised on all 6 mass market lines. I'm only interested in ocean cruises. Before I tried cruises, I used to do land vacations. Would never do those again. I found my niche: ocean cruises. I don't have to think of where I am going to eat breakfast, then lunch and then dinner. I just have to show up at a restaurant. Someone mentioned lines? I don't stand in lines because there are many restaurant options. With cruises you unpack once. Only about 10% of the US travelers go on cruises. I just love being on deck and turning 360 and there's nothing but water. My best day on a cruise is a sea day. It's not for everybody. Just choose what interest you!

Some people like to highlight the crowds on the Lido Pool deck. But there are many quieter places to read, nap, play bridge, do crossword/sudoku, spa treatments, etc.


----------



## Manatee (Apr 9, 2022)

One of the best cruises that we went on was on Holland America from Seattle to Alaska.  It was our 50th anniversary.  There were 18 in our group, what ever you wanted to do, there was someone to do it with. 
My favorite souvenir of that trip is a photo of our daughter sitting by the pool on the stern of the ship with a glacier in the distance.


----------

